# shapeshifter



## lithium (6 Février 2005)

bonsoir, je viens d'installer shape shifter afin de faire tourner des themes sur mon ibook.
J'aurais voulu savoir comment faire lorsque j'installe un set d'icons pour ne pas modifier l'aspect de la corbeille dans le dock, ou voir la remettre par defaut une fois le set icon appliqué?
Par avance merci.

PS:shapeshifter demande t'il bcp de ressources? A savoir la conf de mon mac (voir ma signature)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2005)

Je pense que tu dois utiliser Candybar de Panic. 
Pour ta config, pas de pb, j'ai un g4 450 mgh / 450 ram et ca tourne nikel.


----------



## lithium (7 Février 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu dois utiliser Candybar de Panic.
> Pour ta config, pas de pb, j'ai un g4 450 mgh / 450 ram et ca tourne nikel.


Merci! et sans candybar, il n'y a pas moyen de changer l'icon de la corbeille?
Mais bon je vais tout de même l'installer histoire de voir son fonctionnement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Merci! et sans candybar, il n'y a pas moyen de changer l'icon de la corbeille?



non, ce n'est possible qu'avec Candybar.


----------



## lithium (7 Février 2005)

oki pour candybar dans ce cas.
Je le teste et je vois par la suite.


----------

